# Cat on the bulkheads



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

Come on 2 coolers , keep those bulkhead reports coming .
Terry:fish:


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Did u read mine?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

You can ride a surf board along my favorite bulkheads today.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Cats*



KevBow said:


> Did u read mine?


Now thats what i'm talking about , that's a nice mess of fish .
Let's all join in at the Duke's, for the fish fry . Party on.
Thanks Terry May 5 :cheers:


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

*Another LL Bulkhead mini-report*

This morning - mid lake area, shad were thick before daybreak - 1 throw of 5' net = 100 shad. Caught 4 keepers 2-3 pounds, threw back 8, most of which were probably barely legal keepers. Waves were surfable. Bite was over by 8 AM, at least where we were. Visited another spot and catching a few, but smallish. Reports were Friday was the big day, similar to Kevbow's report.

Another great day with my son.

Sunbeam, were you running your floaters today? Saw a pontoon running jugs North of the bridge mid-morning?

I think the best is still ahead on the bulkheads! But JMO
Regards,
Tom


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

No I did not fish today.
I was on a mission of life or death. Took the twins to find, argue over, select, change their mind, argue some more but we final spent the cost of a nice little fishing boat on .........two prom dresses. 
I wish my dentist was open today. I would have gone in for a root canal to escape.

Tom, try one rod with some CJ's on a no.6 treble when the bite slows down. Fish it under a float. This muddy water is hard for the cats to sight feed. After an hour of those shad running the bank I would think the whole water column would smell like shad. Some thing different might draw a few bites.
You better do the baiting. Mamma might not let you bring the boy back in the house smelling like CJ's.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nothing to write home about up north,shad never came , got a dozen 12-16". Headed in before the hurricane blew in.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Sunbeam,

Sorry to hear about your mission. At least you got er done and dont make it a week-long mission. Thanks for that idea, will try it next time. I also had one rod baited with cut perch the whole time, couldnt buy a bit on that. The water was VERY muddy.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Lake Conroe at Sunset Shores RV resort...neighbors are ripping channel cats 15 to 20 morning and eveing...up to 3lbs....its on. (2 hook drop, liver and huge night crawlers)

I don't fish channel cats...I target blues and will be juggin soon as my wife recovers from cancer treatment.

Safe boating and tight lines...


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Fished north of 190 to avoid wind 5 keepers nothing to talk about. But plan on being here all week will keep you updated.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> No I did not fish today.
> I was on a mission of life or death. Took the twins to find, argue over, select, change their mind, argue some more but we final spent the cost of a nice little fishing boat on .........two prom dresses.
> I wish my dentist was open today. I would have gone in for a root canal to escape.
> 
> ...


 I enjoyed your shopping trip report.


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

I fished the bulkheads with my son Saturday morning. We caught several channel cat up to 3 lbs. The bite is on for sure.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Sunbeam, I would rather step on 2 hardhead catfish than to get involved with prom dresses.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

We were there Saturday and caught them shallow up to 5 lbs or so. It was a long trip back across the lake.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My daughter and I are going tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully I will have a good report.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm just waiting for two or three good reports in a row and I'm headed that way! I'm starting to get very impatient though.

Anyone try below the LL dam lately?


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*LL Dam*

A friend of mine went sunday and got 15 to 5#s off the bank , he said the people in boats mostly all had there limits.
Thanks Terry


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

*Conroe*

Took the wife and daughter yesterday. I would say the bulkhead bite for Conroe is still a week or two away. Fished from 5 pm till dark with minnows and worms and only boated two.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

i fished with my wife yesterday on livingston and we caught some nice blues at the bulkhead. we are heading out again in about 30 minutes. as you can see, she does not fish early and the fish still cooperated.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Heading down to LL as soon as the weather looks promising!

Looks like Sunday night and Monday morning...clear and wind less than 5mph predicted!!!


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

What do you guys think this cold snap will do to the fish bite on Sunday morning? Won't the Shad stay away from the shallow cool wwas hoping too go Sunday and Monday morning......looking for some catfish for dinner!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have been watching the bulkhead bite from the sidelines while striper and white bass fishing. If it gets much hotter I am going to take a morning off to catch em.
Lee caught the first two big blues of the year in the cast net getting shad yesterday, a 4 and 7 pound blue in the same net.
They were against the bulkkhead.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Bulkhead bite*



shadslinger said:


> I have been watching the bulkhead bite from the sidelines while striper and white bass fishing. If it gets much hotter I am going to take a morning off to catch em.
> Lee caught the first two big blues of the year in the cast net getting shad yesterday, a 4 and 7 pound blue in the same net.
> They were against the bulkkhead.


Thank's for the report loy , the bite is hot below the dam right now as
if didn't already know. So many fish so little time.
Thank's Terry:bluefish:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Terry I went yesterday to the tail race and the cats were biting great, nice size too.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Gut filling*

I knew i should have went with my instinct but no , i had to do the bulkhead thing after the cool front and ended up with short stringers.
4 keeper catfish and tons of small ones next time i'll be dam bound.

Thanks for listening to my sad storys , 2-cool people care!

Thanks Terry:an6:


----------

